# Reo Wilde peep sight



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

What kind of peep sight does Reo use. Its a hooded peep like the older pap peep from who makes them and sells them ?


----------



## PTH (Dec 30, 2004)

redman said:


> What kind of peep sight does Reo use. Its a hooded peep like the older pap peep from who makes them and sells them ?


 When I shot with him in Idaho, it was the Pa peep!


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

how can i get some who is selling them


----------



## Reo (May 23, 2002)

I don't know who is got them anymore. I heard that specialty is trying to get the mold and start making them again.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanks Reo for the info.


----------

